# Moisture on interior windows



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

I may be ignorant about this, but never in my life have I had a car's windows get frost and moisture on the inside. I went out to my car this morning and both the front and back windows were frozen on the inside. Leaving work today, there was fresh moisture on the front windshield again on the driver side.

My windows have all been rolled up and all my doors closed. Any ideas?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah i have the same problem i can not figure it out myself. my front window and back windows have been soaked in the morning, but everything was closed... i usually just run the defroster on high heat and it helps a bit but the problem shouldnt be ... should it?


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

No, I don't think it should be. It's almost as if the cabin isn't sealed properly. I'm due for my first oil change, so I will bring it up with the service guys.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think they have bulletin about this. I used to have problems too, big it hasn't happened in over a month.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

This has been brought up in another thread somewhere. Others including myself have a fogging or moisture problem also. I constantly have to run the defogger on certain days to get rid of it. I am waiting to see if others get a fix before I take it in.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't have this issue with the Cruze.

I have had cars do it in the past though. I had to get vent visors and crack my windows at night, just a hair...seemed like the car would trap moisture inside.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

If you live somewhere where there is a lot of snow you might be getting the carpets wet or your floormats if you have weathertech or husky liner form fitting mats. A common problem is if there is any moisture in a car it is really hard to get out in the winter months... If you have went to a car wash and got your carpets shampooed this is a common issue as well. IDK your exact situation but if its not moisture from your carpets from snow or cleaning then there may be another underlying problem... I know for a fact that underneath the 1st layer of carpet where your feet are there is a thick pad of insulation. When i was taking my carpet out for weight removal, i was also going to take that insulation out however is seemed slightly wet on the passenger side under it... IDK if there is a hole in the firewall that is not sealed correctly but it was def a little damp and the drivers side it was not there.... So hypothetically if you live in an area with lots of snow or rain.... yours under your carpet might be pretty wet and causing the condensation inside your car... IDK just my 2cents


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i will keep an ye out to see if i get water inside, but from what i remeber i had no water at all in the car when my windows were soaked... i thnk you idea is the best to go on, water evaporating in the car is collecting on windows


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Starchy said:


> If you live somewhere where there is a lot of snow you might be getting the carpets wet or your floormats if you have weathertech or husky liner form fitting mats. A common problem is if there is any moisture in a car it is really hard to get out in the winter months... If you have went to a car wash and got your carpets shampooed this is a common issue as well. IDK your exact situation but if its not moisture from your carpets from snow or cleaning then there may be another underlying problem... I know for a fact that underneath the 1st layer of carpet where your feet are there is a thick pad of insulation. When i was taking my carpet out for weight removal, i was also going to take that insulation out however is seemed slightly wet on the passenger side under it... IDK if there is a hole in the firewall that is not sealed correctly but it was def a little damp and the drivers side it was not there.... So hypothetically if you live in an area with lots of snow or rain.... yours under your carpet might be pretty wet and causing the condensation inside your car... IDK just my 2cents


Basic conclusion I came up with because it was mostly happening on snowy days or the day after a snow.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gh0st said:


> I may be ignorant about this, but never in my life have I had a car's windows get frost and moisture on the inside. I went out to my car this morning and both the front and back windows were frozen on the inside. Leaving work today, there was fresh moisture on the front windshield again on the driver side.
> 
> My windows have all been rolled up and all my doors closed. Any ideas?




Gh0st,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with this issue. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> yeah i have the same problem i can not figure it out myself. my front window and back windows have been soaked in the morning, but everything was closed... i usually just run the defroster on high heat and it helps a bit but the problem shouldnt be ... should it?


kfr291,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starchy said:


> If you live somewhere where there is a lot of snow you might be getting the carpets wet or your floormats if you have weathertech or husky liner form fitting mats. A common problem is if there is any moisture in a car it is really hard to get out in the winter months.


Your correct, even if you drive 3hours the floor mats will never fully dry out. Every single car I have owned gets moisture/frost on the inside of the windows in the winter. This usually will only happen on the extremely cold days(below 10F). I park outside year round so this is just something I am used to dealing with. 

I keep a microfiber cloth in the glove box that once the frost has melted I will wipe all the moisture off the inside of the windows when I stop. This really helps with cutting down on the frost build up.


----------

